# Parentheses 2020



## Robert

New Parentheses PCB layout for 2020

Rotary or Toggle Switch for Clipping Selector
Additional Germanium diode clipping option (when using Rotary)
Updated control layout
Better trace routing


----------



## chongmagic

Looks good, love the option to switch the clipping using a rotary switch. Have you had an opportunity to play around with different clipping options yet? I find that the D9V work well for the octave germanium diodes.


----------



## Nostradoomus

Heck yeah, definitely building a few of those!


----------



## reubenreub

That is BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## justin23000

Love it.


----------



## mywmyw

very nifty


----------



## stevtron

BTW ... your mini version is now cloned by EQD with the brand new Life Pedal V2 and that is crazy ?


----------



## Dali

The real "compact" one is out... They added an EXP jack, not sure if it's really better than a switch...









						Sunn O))) Life Pedal Octave Distortion + Booster — EarthQuaker Devices
					

Sunn O))) Life Pedal is a distortion pedal with a blendable analog octave up and a booster




					www.earthquakerdevices.com


----------



## Robert

Dali said:


> They added an EXP jack, not sure if it's really better than a switch...



I reckon it's a cool feature, but I don't know if the octave is prominent enough to justify expression control...


----------



## justin23000

Ha! It's still a limited run!!


----------



## benny_profane

Robert said:


> I reckon it's a cool feature, but I don't know if the octave is prominent enough to justify expression control...


The boost would’ve been a better choice for EXP I think. The octave is more or less set and forget—the ability to sweep doesn’t add much—but the foot switch is a key addition.

I bet they end up giving it a permanent spot in the lineup. Either that or they’re done after this. The novelty of ‘limited’ release sorta pales when you’ve had four of them... I guess they could continue doing it as limited color schemes, as pedal manufacturers really seem keen on that lately. Not dissimilar to the trend of colored vinyl.


----------



## Robert




----------



## Nostradoomus




----------



## potierrez

Hello!
Maybe it is not the right place ..  . but i want to know what is the better way to know in this pedal or others (like my next building softii) what position at the toggle or rotary belongs to each clipping.
Thank you!


----------



## Robert

You have to look at the schematic and determine the operation of the toggle / rotary switch.   Sometimes it's obvious, other times not so much.

As for the Parentheses... 

Rotary (starting at full counter-clockwise the clipping):   OpAmp / Asymmetrical / Symmetrical / Germanium.
Toggle: Up - Asymmetrical / Center - OpAmp / Down - Symmetrical.


----------



## potierrez

Robert said:


> You have to look at the schematic and determine the operation of the toggle / rotary switch.   Sometimes it's obvious, other times not so much.
> 
> As for the Parentheses...
> 
> Rotary (starting at full counter-clockwise the clipping):   OpAmp / Asymmetrical / Symmetrical / Germanium.
> Toggle: Up - Asymmetrical / Center - OpAmp / Down - Symmetrical.


Thanks ! Now it´s time to label my parethenses properly.... I know that OpAmp was at the center but i had my doubts with other positions . . .


----------

